# New EMP subwoofer



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

EMP just released a need subwoofer a few weeks ago though I'd share, get everyones opinion on it.

http://www.emptek.com/es1010i.php


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

It sure looks well and the price is pretty good. Be nice to hear one. Might be one worth looking into for reviewing.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks nice but the claim of "knocking me back into my seat" turns me off as we all know here that just isn't true unless you are an ant or a moth...


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I wanted to get some opinions on it. I made some comments on another forum about it being really light for a dual 10" woofer (45lbs) and under powered 240watts, I really got jumped on. So I just thought I'd see what others though about it. And for a dual 10" ported it kinda sucks only going down to 30-32hrz.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The first sentence of their advertising overview is:_

The ES1010i powered subwoofer not only brings a strong dose of reality to movie soundtracks.....

_The only strong dose of reality it brings is it's not a HT sub.This is a music sub with 30 hz extension.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Two 10" drivers with one 250watt amp....not sure how good that would be.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Probably great for music. :innocent:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mike P. said:


> Probably great for music. :innocent:


Agreed, Its a nice looking sub and would fit nicely in a livingroom. but for home theater I think its going to really suffer.


----------



## Qent (Mar 1, 2013)

Chime in. Ok I know this is an old thread. Just to let you know they run frequent sales for $299 each. I snatched one during the last BF sale. This thing hits really loud, in fact 25hz down in my 20x 18 x 12 medium size room. I think it's lot's more LF and output for the buck than a STF-1 ($299) in my opinion. Not to mention of it's extremely high WAF.

Doing justice for my sub :bigsmile:


----------



## Sputter (Nov 16, 2010)

Qent said:


> Chime in. Ok I know this is an old thread. Just to let you know they run frequent sales for $299 each. I snatched one during the last BF sale. This thing hits really loud, in fact 25hz down in my 20x 18 x 12 medium size room. I think it's lot's more LF and output for the buck than a STF-1 ($299) in my opinion. Not to mention of it's extremely high WAF.
> 
> Doing justice for my sub :bigsmile:


Any measurments to show that it goes down to 25hz? Not even their Ad says that.


----------



## Tom V. (Jul 12, 2012)

Sputter said:


> Any measurments to show that it goes down to 25hz? Not even their Ad says that.


 Audioholics measured it outside a while back. 

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/speakers/subwoofers/emptek-es1010i/emptek-es1010i-measurements

It's not going to pop the nails out of your drywall but at the $299 price quoted above it offers a lot to like. 

Tom V.


----------

